# Ciao



## darden (14 Ottobre 2020)

Ciao a tutti,

è un pò che leggo il forum, ma finalmente mi sono deciso a registrarmi


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2020)

darden ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è un pò che leggo il forum, ma finalmente mi sono deciso a registrarmi



Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

ciao!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Ottobre 2020)

darden ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è un pò che leggo il forum, ma finalmente mi sono deciso a registrarmi



Ehilà, benvenuto.


----------

